# the truth about swine flu



## bobNkamille (May 6, 2009)

i got this from About.com it's a little somethin somethin to calm your fears

Although the name 'swine flu' brings up a lot of extra fear and worry, it is important to note that swine flu is just an influenza A H1N1 virus.

That means that it is just another type of flu virus, just like that causes our typical seasonal flu symptoms. The big difference is that the current swine influenza A (H1N1) virus has components of pig and bird influenza viruses in it, so that humans don't have any immunity to it. That makes it more likely to become a pandemic virus (have the ability to cause a global outbreak) if it can easily spread from person-to-person.

So far, even as you see swine flu cases increase on this swine flu map, experts don't know if this swine influenza A (H1N1) virus will become a pandemic strain of flu. It could or we just continue to see sporadic cases for a few weeks or months until it stops.

We do know that swine flu symptoms are just like seasonal flu symptoms.
Swine Flu Symptoms

According to the CDC, like seasonal flu, symptoms of swine flu infections can include:

* fever, which is usually high
* cough
* runny nose or stuffy nose
* sore throat
* body aches
* headache
* chills
* fatigue or tiredness, which can be extreme
* diarrhea and vomiting (sometimes) 

Signs of a more serious swine flu infection might include pneumonia and respiratory failure.


If your child has symptoms of swine flu, you should avoid other people and call your pediatrician who might do a rapid flu test to see if he has an influenza A infection. Further testing can then be done at the CDC to see if it is a swine flu infection. (Samples are being sent to local and state health departments and then to the CDC for confirmation of swine flu until testing can be done in each state.)
Swine Flu Symptoms vs. a Cold or Sinus Infection

It is important to keep in mind most children with a runny nose or cough will not have swine flu and will not have to see their pediatrician for swine flu testing.

This time of year, many other childhood conditions are common, including:

* spring allergies - runny nose, congestion, and cough
* common cold - runny nose, cough, and low grade fever
* sinus infections - lingering runny nose, cough, and fever
* strep throat - sore throat, fever, and a positive strep test 

What You Need To Know

* Swine flu likely spreads by direct contact with respiratory secretions of someone that is sick with swine flu, like if they were coughing and sneezing close to you.

* People with swine flu are likely contagious for one day before and up to seven days after they began to get sick with swine flu symptoms.

* Droplets from a cough or sneeze can also contaminate surfaces, such as a doorknob, drinking glass, or kitchen counter, although these germs likely don't survive for more than a few hours.

* Anti-flu medications, including Tamiflu (oseltamivir) and Relenza (zanamivir), are available to prevent and treat swine flu.

* The latest swine flu news from the CDC includes advice that students should stay home if they have swine flu symptoms, but schools do not need to close unless they have large clusters of cases that are affecting school functioning. Schools that closed based on previous recommendations, such as if they had a single confirmed case or probable case, can now likely reopen. 



Source:

CDC. Swine Influenza and You. Accessed April 2009.
This Page Has Moved
Swine Flu

CDC - Swine FluSwine FluSwine Flu - Hype or Hazard?
Swine Flu Resources

Swine Flu TreatmentsSwine Flu CasesSwine Flu Map
Swine Flu


Vincent Iannelli, M.D.
Guide since 2001

Vincent Iannelli, M.D.
Pediatrics Guide

we shouldnt be scared because the media tells us to be


----------



## mkirby (May 7, 2009)

All things considered,

I'm always hoping for a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## mkirby (May 7, 2009)

All things considered,

I'm always hoping for a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## wokofshame (May 8, 2009)

damn thats kind of disturbing that some d-bag fucked a chicken AND a pig
you would think they would be done fucking people forever


----------



## Angela (May 9, 2009)

MURT said:


> damn thats kind of disturbing that some d-bag fucked a chicken AND a pig
> you would think they would be done fucking people forever



Did I miss something, where did this come from? Influenza viruses are not sexually transmitted, their airborne. And to put it simplistically, viruses can combine genetic information with other viruses without their hosts having any intimate relations.


----------



## Uncle Stinky (May 9, 2009)

Hi Angela

I'd have to say that was a rather crude attempt at a FUNNY!!!

I liked it!



Angela said:


> Did I miss something, where did this come from? Influenza viruses are not sexually transmitted, their airborne. And to put it simplistically, viruses can combine genetic information with other viruses without their hosts having any intimate relations.





MURT said:


> damn thats kind of disturbing that some d-bag fucked a chicken AND a pig
> you would think they would be done fucking people forever


----------



## Angela (May 10, 2009)

Uncle Stinky said:


> Hi Angela
> 
> I'd have to say that was a rather crude attempt at a FUNNY!!!
> 
> I liked it!



It's real hard to tell with that kind of thing since there are unfortunately lots of ignorant folks that do actually believe that kind of thing.


----------



## bobNkamille (May 10, 2009)

hahahaha scabies can be transmitted by sexual contact hahahaha.........scabies fucking suck. I dont know if any one watches the cobert report or the daily show but i think that they said something about people screwing pigs or something.....but yeah H1V1 virus is transmitted through respiratory secretions so if some one coughs or sneezes on you that is a carrier


----------



## amandaus (Jan 31, 2010)

Unless you live on Planet Zod (somewhere the other side of the galaxy), you will know there is growing international concern, amounting almost to panic, that we are facing a deadly worldwide pandemic of swine flu. The actual figures, as of today Apr. 27th, are: 1,614 cases and 103 deaths (not all confirmed as swine flu).
After years of trying to will into existence a pandemic of avian flu, the media loonies have finally got what they wanted: something to scream and wring their hands about, trying to induce fear and despair in the population they seek to mind-control.
There is nothing the media likes more than fear and panic. They try to create it, every day, in the news and on television. Living here in the USA, I laugh sometimes. If there is nothing to be scared of that day, they drag up past miseries, instead of saying ï¿½Itï¿½s been a great day folks. Go home and sleep peacefullyï¿½.
In the hurricane season, if nothing is blowing in, they run stories of past hurricanes, over and over and over, just in case the population should relax and start to behave normally.
That said, the media in the USA is almost totally censored by control from the owners. The population is told there are dangers and threats on every hand. They are NOT told that most of this hysteria is full-on lies and counterfeit stories. They are CERTAINLY not told that there are plenty of solutions to the dangers posed.
What lies hidden, covered up by your leaders, can certainly cause trouble and even kill you.
treat swine flu


----------

